# Rule Quizz



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a little quizz to get you started for the new season. Will post the answers tomorrow.
*1.* Foreign Material may never be applied to the ball for the purpose of changing its playing characteristics
*True or False*
*2.* The line of play is the direction which a player wishes his ball to take after a stroke plus a reasonable distance on either side
*True or False**
3.* Ground under repair includes material piled for removal wether marked or not
*True or False*
*4.* Foreign material may be applied to the club face for the purpose on influencing the movement of the ball
*True or False**
5.* All ground or water within the margin of a water hazard is part of the hazard
*True or False**
6.* During a stipulated round, a player may wrap a towel around the grip to play a stroke
*True or False*
*7.* In Stroke Play, a marker enters the score of a compeditor in the wrong boxes on the score card. Before returning the card:
a. The marker may change the hole numbers to agree with the proper scores
b. The marker may not alter the card
c. The Committee must decide

*8.* Which is correct regarding the marking of the postion of a players ball
a. he may not mark it with a tee
b. he may mark it with the toe of his putter
c. he may not mark it in front of the ball towards the hole

*9.* A players ball lies behind a tree near an area marked as ground under repair. His only reasonable stroke is to play to the side in a direction away from both the tree and the hole but his stance for such a stroke is in ground under repair. Whats the ruling?
a. He is entitled to relief under the ground under repair Rule and after such relief may play in any direction
b. He is entitled to relief under ground under repair Rule but after dropping must maintain the same line of play that existed before he took relief
c. He is not entitle to relief under the ground under repair Rule but make take relief under the unplayable ball Rule

*10.* A fence lies out of bounds but part of it leans onto the course over the stakes defining out of bounds. What is the ruling?
a. The entire fence is an obstruction since the fence is an artificial object
b. The part of the fence leaning on to the course is an obstruction
c. The fence is not an obstruction since it lies out of bounds, however the player may push the fence back into its upright position.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

1. True - Unless you count cleaning your ball with water and towel a foreign object?

2. False - The line of play is the direction your ball has travelled from impact to landing, espcially if this is related to dropping back out of a hazard. The ball has to be dropped back in line of its original path, no nearer the hole.

3. False - Piled material can be left if it is decided it is integral to the hole. GUR is always marked, if it is not marked it is not GUR. There was a competition recently that the pros had to hit from a pile of dead leaves because they had been on the course for so long.

4. False

5. True - Inside the marked area is the hazard, wether your ball is in the water or on the edge. You can however make a swing at your ball and hit it without penalty as long as you dont ground your club first. Similar rules to hitting a ball out of a bunker.

6. False - Pretty sure you cant do this because its an unfair advantage.

7. a - Does the marker have to initial the corrections?

8. c

9. a - use the rules to your advantage when you can.

10. a - thats a guess there, good question!

I am intrigued to find the correct answers here, some I am sure of, some not quite so sure


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

*1.* Foreign Material may never be applied to the ball for the purpose of changing its playing characteristics
*True*

*2.* The line of play is the direction which a player wishes his ball to take after a stroke plus a reasonable distance on either side
*True**

3.* Ground under repair includes material piled for removal wether marked or not
*True*

*4.* Foreign material may be applied to the club face for the purpose on influencing the movement of the ball
*False*

*5.* All ground or water within the margin of a water hazard is part of the hazard
*True*

*6.* During a stipulated round, a player may wrap a towel around the grip to play a stroke
*True*

*7.* In Stroke Play, a marker enters the score of a compeditor in the wrong boxes on the score card. Before returning the card:
*a. The marker may change the hole numbers to agree with the proper scores*

*8.* Which is correct regarding the marking of the postion of a players ball
*b. he may mark it with the toe of his putter*

*9.* A players ball lies behind a tree near an area marked as ground under repair. His only reasonable stroke is to play to the side in a direction away from both the tree and the hole but his stance for such a stroke is in ground under repair. Whats the ruling?
*a. He is entitled to relief under the ground under repair Rule and after such relief may play in any direction*

*10.* A fence lies out of bounds but part of it leans onto the course over the stakes defining out of bounds. What is the ruling?
*a. The entire fence is an obstruction since the fence is an artificial object*


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Answers on Friday PM


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

You should've made us PM the answers cause now everyone can cheat...


----------

